

Countries which issue the death penalty for drug trafficking - notsony
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_for_drug_trafficking

======
paulhauggis
Yeah, I know the point of the post is make the US look just as bad as those
other countries, but if you read the explanation, you can clearly see that you
won't get the death penalty for just drug trafficking in the US.

